# 26C3: Forscher demonstrieren genialen Quanten-Hack



## Newsfeed (31 Dezember 2009)

Zwei Forscher zeigten in Berlin, wie sich auch ein beweisbar sicheres Quanten-Kyrptosystem hacken lässt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

